# Analogsignal 4-20mA durchschleifen..?



## QuePasa (11 August 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal eine Frage. 

Also ich möchte mehrere Analogsignale von 4-20mA mehreren Steuerungen (Siemens S7) zur Verfügung stellen. 
Direkt in Reihe geht das glaube ich nicht, oder?
Ich müsste mir ein Signalverteiler zulegen, oder?

Habe leider keine möglichekeiten zum testen.
Ich hoffe jemand hatte schon einmal so einen Anwendungsfall.

Hierbei ist ausgeschlossen das eine Steuerung den anderen Steuerungen diesen Wert über den Bus übergibt. (geht nicht)

Bsp.: Sensorsignal 4-20mA soll mit einer direkten Kabelverbindung auf 2 Steuerungen ausgelesen werden.

DANKE IM VORRAUS

Viele Grüße


----------



## vierlagig (11 August 2008)

nich verteilen, nur durchschleifen, heißt ja auch stromschleife 

also + vom MU auf + vom erste ADU, den - vom 1 ADU auf den + vom zweiten ADU, den minus vom zweiten ADU auf den plus vom dritten ADU und so weiter und sofort und den minus vom letzten ADU auf den minus vom MU


----------



## QuePasa (11 August 2008)

Hey vierlagig,

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Also so wie du es beschrieben hast ist das ja wirklich ein simples Durschleifen des Signals.

Ich habe immer gedacht das die Siemens SPS das Signal zur weiteren verwendung vernichtet;verschluckt;verfälscht.

Gruß
Sebastian (QuePasa)


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (11 August 2008)

Also.... Durchschleifen müsste auf jeden Fall klappen. Wenn natürlich die Leitungslängen ohne Ende lang sind, haste dann irgendwann ein Problem....


----------



## vierlagig (11 August 2008)

QuePasa schrieb:


> Ich habe immer gedacht das die Siemens SPS das Signal zur weiteren verwendung vernichtet;verschluckt;verfälscht.



darf sie nicht, wenn sie das tut, bekommtse was aufs gehäuse und fliegt raus

[edit] problem ist nur, die zwei und vier draht geschichte ... am besten ist es einen vier draht MU zu benutzen, alles andere wird irgendwie, naja, halt NAJA! [/edit]


----------



## QuePasa (11 August 2008)

Super dann weiß ich bescheid!!!

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.

Gruß
Sebastian (QuePasa)


----------



## jabba (11 August 2008)

In deinem Fall geht das wahrscheinlich .

Aber als Grundlage mal zur Erklärung:

Jeder Sensor gibt Dir in den technischen Daten die maximale Bürde an, das ist der Widerstand aller "Teilnehmer" (in Reihe geschaltet) bei dem der Sensor noch in der Lage ist , die 20mA zu treiben.

Wenn Du mehrere Geräte hintereinander schaltest kommst Du eventuell sehr schnell an die maximale Bürde, eine eventuelle lange leitung spielt da auch mit.

Bei den meisten Siemens Baugruppen ist die Bürde aber nur 50 Ohm, und Sensor sollte mindestens 500 Ohm treiben können.


Also nicht Blind unendlich viele Geräte in Reihe schalten. Denn dann passiert es, das z.B. kurz vorher z.B. schon bei 18mA das Ende ankommt.

Sollte es mal dazu kommen, kann man einen Signaltrenner einsetzen, der als Eingang das 4-20mA potentialgetrennt wieder als 4-20mA Ausgibt. Dies hat den Vorteil, das Störungen im Signalverlauf nicht z.b. alle SPS baugruppen zerstören. Man sollte beim Stromschleifen an spezielle Klemmen denken (z.B. von Phönix). Da kann man bei Reparatur oder so, die Stromschleife über eine Schiebe- oder Schwenkbrücke "kurzschliessen", und so die Baugruppe tauschen, ohne die Schleife zu unterbrechen. weiterhin gibt es dort Messpunkte , wo man sich einfach in die Stromschleife mit einem Messgerät "einklinken" kann.
Mal so am rande aus der Praxis.


----------

